# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Ann Coulter endorses Ron Paul for 2012!!!

## Chieftain1776

On Red Eye (about 25 minutes in...sorry don't have a way of recording it) which is on Fox News @3:00am, Ann Coulter said she agrees with him on everything except foreign policy. Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul. 

I don't know if this is a good or bad thing 

UPDATE: Great! Fox Posted the video, here's the link. It's at the point with 45 seconds left . If the host, Greg Gutfield, didn't laugh like a jackass...it would have been better.http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.h...istId=playlist

UPDATE II: via Kotin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD0oF9izT00#t=5m50s @5:50

----------


## Conza88

Bad, imo. But that is subjective.

----------


## Ready2Revolt

I think the predictions Dr Paul made about the economy he is slowly gaining credibility. I expect more "pundits" to get the message, Dr. Paul is already doing more interviews then other Republican presidential candidates. As this war drags on and the economy continues to slump it will lead to people to more closely scrutinize our overseas spending, which will also lead to support for Dr. Paul. As a matter of fact, when discussing the issue of economic policy with others, I would make it a point to tie in our spending with no ROI with our current foreign policy. Maybe leave "blow back" after they start to really agree.

----------


## Knightskye

FOX should have it on their website by tomorrow.  The latest Coulter vid they have is an interview with O'Reilly from the 13th.

----------


## Chieftain1776

Overall I think it's good, and I remember her saying good things about Paul on a radio show about the domestic policy. Wish I had a way of recording though

----------


## Chieftain1776

> FOX should have it on their website by tomorrow.  The latest Coulter vid they have is an interview with O'Reilly from the 13th.


I wish but I think Red Eye is kind of a black sheep (thus the 3am time slot). It's an awesome show though. If you have "Start over" and a way to record it (and cable)...you could watch and record it yourself if you do it in the next 3 minutes.

----------


## Kotin

most straight laced right wingers drool over his domestic policy.

I have noticed this in TX at least..

----------


## Chieftain1776

Actually, It may indeed be on the website. Wish I knew this before. http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.html under "Shows"

----------


## FrankRep

Is this it?

Ann Coulter backing Ron Paul
http://www.eclipptv.com/viewVideo.ph...cking_Ron_Paul

----------


## blocks

> Is this it?
> 
> Ann Coulter backing Ron Paul
> http://www.eclipptv.com/viewVideo.ph...cking_Ron_Paul


No. While a good clip, that isn't it, this was apparently on FOX NEW's 'Red Eye' program, not anything with Cavuto.

----------


## Kludge

Coulter is a useless endorsement. If it were to make news when it counts, she'd be demonized, and there's a LOT of dubious and recorded material on her.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul.


So it's confirmed by her then? Barack Obama = world peace?

I would have voted for him if I had known that.

/sarcasm

----------


## olehounddog

Ann Coulter said she agrees with him on everything except foreign policy. Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul. 


That's the line I always got locally.

----------


## angelatc

> On Red Eye (about 25 minutes in...sorry don't have a way of recording it) which is on Fox News @3:00am, Ann Coulter said she agrees with him on everything except foreign policy. Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul. 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing


During the primaries she said something like " I agree with him on everything except foreign policy and I am starting to think that if I listen to him too much I might find out he's right about that too."

----------


## yongrel

One more talking head whom I care nothing about.

----------


## Sandra

She's trying to do a 180 to save her ass. Her book research seems to be horrible this go around.

----------


## liberteebell

> During the primaries she said something like " I agree with him on everything except foreign policy and I am starting to think that if I listen to him too much I might find out he's right about that too."



Heh, that happens to anybody who has enough intellectual curiosity to actually READ AND UNDERSTAND what Ron Paul says.

OTOH, I don't know how anyone can listen to ann coulter.  Ewwww!  I tried to read one of her books once and couldn't get through the first chapter.  It was one of the most poorly written books I've ever tried to read.

----------


## gilliganscorner

I am not sure what the big deal is here.  Is what Ann Coulter says important? 

Now if Bernanke was to have a burst of intelligence and morality  were to endorse Ron Paul, that would be...  ... not reported.

----------


## slacker921

Didn't she also say she'd campaign for Clinton if McCain were the nominee.... then she didn't.

----------


## brandon

Not sure why none of you aren't exited by this. I think it's great. She is exactly the type of endorsement Paul needs to tap into the "mainstream" republicans that shunned him in '08.

----------


## paulitics

Ann Coulter= less than a complete neocon.   Now if only Rush Limbaugh would come over.   Isn't he good friends with her?

----------


## tremendoustie

> On Red Eye (about 25 minutes in...sorry don't have a way of recording it) which is on Fox News @3:00am, Ann Coulter said she agrees with him on everything except foreign policy. Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul. 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing


Really? She believes in civil and personal liberties now? That's a new one.

Or, by "everything" did she just mean small government economically ....

----------


## tremendoustie

> Ann Coulter= less than a complete neocon.   Now if only Rush Limbaugh would come over.   Isn't he good friends with her?


Rush Limbaugh would be about a trillion times better than Coulter. For better or worse, talk radio's largely the bit of the republican party, and RL is largely the bit of talk radio. It's not 100% true, but it is to a great extent.

----------


## Chieftain1776

Great! Fox Posted the video, here's the link. It's at the point with 45 seconds *left* . If the host, Greg Gutfield, didn't laugh like a jackass...it would have been better.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Rush Limbaugh would be about a trillion times better than Coulter. For better or worse, talk radio's largely the bit of the republican party, and RL is largely the bit of talk radio. It's not 100% true, but it is to a great extent.


Rush, would be a good endorsement because he would be able to finesse his beliefs into Ron Paul's without giving the appearance of compromising.  He did this rather elegantly with McCain which I'm sure he hated.

I imagine Rush is apprehensive though because of the number of fringe groups that have rallied around Paul.

----------


## Chieftain1776

Apparently, the host Greg Gutfeld, actually applied to Reason Magazine in 1988 and got turned down (@3:45). The other guy in the Reason.tv video is Andrew Breitbart (who also got turned down and helped launch Drudge Report and Huffington Post) and calls himself "mostly a libertarian".  Andy Levy on Red Eye (ala the halftime report) calls himself a libertarian and even attended Rally for the Republic. They also have other Reason writers on there fairly often. Unfortunately Gutfeld, Levy, and Brietbart are all pro- War. One interesting project they just launched is "Big Hollywood" which they say they setup to counter Hollywood's liberalism.

----------


## Kludge

> Apparently, the host Greg Gutfeld, actually applied to Reason Magazine in 1988 and got turned down (@3:45). The other guy in the Reason.tv video is Andrew Breitbart and calls himself "mostly a libertarian".  Andy Levy on Red Eye (ala the halftime report) calls himself a libertarian and even attended Rally for the Republic. They also have other Reason writers on there fairly often. Unfortunately Gutfeld, Levy, and Brietbart are all pro- War. One interesting project they just launched is "Big Hollywood" which they say they setup to counter Hollywood's liberalism.


Aye. Red Eye is a very libertarian and very racy show, hence why it's on when no sane person is awake. They have Nick Gillespie of Reason.tv (former Reason magazine editor) on at least twice/month.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Rush, would be a good endorsement because he would be able to finesse his beliefs into Ron Paul's without giving the appearance of compromising.  He did this rather elegantly with McCain which I'm sure he hated.
> 
> I imagine Rush is apprehensive though because of the number of fringe groups that have rallied around Paul.


That's one of the things Rush is best at, and it's nothing to be proud of. In the abstract, he'll talk a great game about liberty, but then he'd eternally carry water for scumbag politicians who stand against all those things he supposedly believes in, as long as they have an R next to their name.

In the end, his claim to be Conservative, not Republican, is not backed up by his actions. This is the game of most of these talk show hosts. They present convincing arguments about freedom, get people who believe in freedom to trust and support them, and then throw their support to politicians who have little or nothing to do with those principles.

----------


## wizardwatson

It seems to me the main wedge issue between the various conservative and libertarian movements is the war issue.  We need to find a way to get the pro-war people and the libertarian people to see that the only legitimate war is war as police action, and apprehension/prosecution of actual criminals.  

Libertarians can not really compromise on principle with anyone who can justify innocent people being killed.  And Pro-war conservatives can't really compromise with libertarians who would let murderers and criminals run free wherever they are in the world.

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

im not sure if rush limbaugh and ann coulter coming to our side would be a good thing.  the rest of the world sees them as psycho republicans and its not necessarily a good endorsement.

----------


## raystone

amazing...amazing

----------


## tremendoustie

> It seems to me the main wedge issue between the various conservative and libertarian movements is the war issue.  We need to find a way to get the pro-war people and the libertarian people to see that the only legitimate war is war as police action, and apprehension/prosecution of actual criminals.  
> 
> Libertarians can not really compromise on principle with anyone who can justify innocent people being killed.  And Pro-war conservatives can't really compromise with libertarians who would let murderers and criminals run free wherever they are in the world.


Makes sense to me. Hey, I was all for going in with special ops or something and taking out Bin Laden and other Al Qaeda leadership. I just don't think we should invade two entire countries because a dozen people blow something up ....

We do have to specify that the criminals must have committed a crime against U.S person(s), otherwise we're just meddling.

----------


## Chieftain1776

> It seems to me the main wedge issue between the various conservative and libertarian movements is the war issue.  We need to find a way to get the pro-war people and the libertarian people to see that the only legitimate war is war as police action, and apprehension/prosecution of actual criminals.  
> 
> Libertarians can not really compromise on principle with anyone who can justify innocent people being killed.  And Pro-war conservatives can't really compromise with libertarians who would let murderers and criminals run free wherever they are in the world.


Yeah I just hope Ann Coulter's thesis pans out and things calm down overseas.  That way the rabid war mongers will have less of a "threat" to campaign on. But then they could just say they were "right". But I think most Republicans at that time and Americans in general now will realize it was wrong  to go in and it was a mistake to stay that long and we'll win them over.

----------


## liberteebell

> It seems to me the main wedge issue between the various conservative and libertarian movements is the war issue.  We need to find a way to get the pro-war people and the libertarian people to see that the only legitimate war is war as police action, and apprehension/prosecution of actual criminals.  
> 
> Libertarians can not really compromise on principle with anyone who can justify innocent people being killed.  And Pro-war conservatives can't really compromise with libertarians who would let murderers and criminals run free wherever they are in the world.


It's difficult to do but it can be done.  Usually, one person at a time.  Once someone really, truly, completely understands non-interventionism, there is almost no way they can't like it.  

Problem is, too many are "drinking the kool-aid" as in, "all the islamo-fascists are out to kill us all!"  They've never given any thought as to why and hannity, et.al. have painted asking that question as surrendering.  (wtf?)  

Also, the neo-con wing has done a terrific job of not only promoting fear, but promoting war as though it's a football game.  How many times have you heard, "we have to win!!"?  Well, just ask someone what winning is and see how fast they either shout you down or change the subject.  

Anyway, I've managed to change a few neo-con minds by asking questions designed to get them to think about their illogical notions and then just leaving it alone.  In our economic climate, some of 'em are starting to get more fearful of the economy than of some terrorist.  It's a great time to politely educate people.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

There are two types of Neocons; stupid and evil. The evil ones rely on the stupid ones having big mouths to tell the masses what to think. Apparently, the evil neocons are losing their grip on the stupid ones and those big mouths will be turned against them soon. If presented on somewhat equal terms, the rational viewpoints will always be more satisfying than the brainwashing.

----------


## tremendoustie

> It's difficult to do but it can be done.  Usually, one person at a time.  Once someone really, truly, completely understands non-interventionism, there is almost no way they can't like it.  
> 
> Problem is, too many are "drinking the kool-aid" as in, "all the islamo-fascists are out to kill us all!"  They've never given any thought as to why and hannity, et.al. have painted asking that question as surrendering.  (wtf?)  
> 
> Also, the neo-con wing has done a terrific job of not only promoting fear, but promoting war as though it's a football game.  How many times have you heard, "we have to win!!"?  Well, just ask someone what winning is and see how fast they either shout you down or change the subject.  
> 
> Anyway, I've managed to change a few neo-con minds by asking questions designed to get them to think about their illogical notions and then just leaving it alone.  In our economic climate, some of 'em are starting to get more fearful of the economy than of some terrorist.  It's a great time to politely educate people.


What questions do you ask, other than, "what does winning mean"?

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> What questions do you ask, other than, "what does winning mean"?


Good question, how about**:

"How can we reduce civilian casualties _so that our presence is less resented_?"

Classic technique of introducing an idea as accepted by including it in a question. Hopefully this would get them to ask the question, "What are we even doing there anyway?" all by themselves.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

So Anne Coulter has changed her ways?  This is not what Turkey Neck stated about Ron Paul at the Young Republicans conference in Florida last year.

It wasn't  that she so much objected to the RP republicans, because, she's so right wing she won't DISS any republican candidates/politicians... but she kinda called Ron Paul foreign policies as: INSANE.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Coulter has said before she liked Ron Paul, especially on domestic policy.  This is nothing new.

I recall her saying at a book signing once that she doesn't listen to Ron Paul or Pat Buchanan for too long on foreign policy because they're so convincing.

In addition, Coulter has a pretty personal reason for being pissed about 9/11, her friend Barbara Olson was on one of the planes.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> So Anne Coulter has changed her ways?  This is not what Turkey Neck stated about Ron Paul at the Young Republicans conference in Florida last year.
> 
> It wasn't  that she so much objected to the RP republicans, because, she's so right wing she won't DISS any republican candidates/politicians... but she kinda called Ron Paul's foreign policies as: INSANE.


Those that don't have a strong position use strong language.

----------


## ghengis86

ann coulter is an ignorant $#@!

----------


## FrankRep

> ann coulter is an ignorant $#@!


But cute though

j/k

----------


## liberteebell

> What questions do you ask, other than, "what does winning mean"?


OK, these will probably sound really stupid to those of us on this board but here are a few off the top of my head:

Do you know that GWB campaigned on a humble foreign policy and no nation building in 2000?  

always followed by:

(911 changed everything)  What did it change?  Don't you think the first order of business would have been to protect our own borders, just as a homeowner would lock their doors to keep out criminals?

Did it change our Constitution?  

If it were your son or daughter, wouldn't you want congress to vigorously debate going to war and make a congressional declaration of war before committing so much blood and treasure?

If "they" hate us for our freedoms, why does the government seem so intent on taking our freedoms away?

(local radio talk show host, Tony Macrini gave me a good line for the freedom issue: "they don't hate us for our freedoms, they hate us because they want to be free OF us.") 

Don't you find it odd that GWB chastises other countries for not protecting their borders while our own are quite porous?

Don't you think it's strange that we're closing bases in the US and building bases overseas? (I live in a military town)

When was the last time you heard of an Iraqi suicide bomber?  

If Iraq did have WMDs, how do you suppose they would get them here?

Do you know anything about the history of the Ottoman Empire?

Do you really think we can bomb a country to democracy?  What about self-determination?

If someone came here and bombed our city because they thought GWB was a bad man, and if your family was killed in the process, how much would you like those people?

So Iran has nukes.  So do several other countries.  Why aren't we threatening them?

Don't you think a better way to bring peace is to trade with these countries?  Afterall, we trade with China.

Are you aware of what Afghanistan did to the USSR economically?

Have you ever read osama bin-laden's fatwa?  Are you aware that he would like to destroy the US economically?

Do you know why we aren't directly taxed to go to war?  or  How are we going to continue to pay for this?

----------


## RedStripe

This is terrible, terrible news. Ann Coulter is the Howard Stern of the political talking-head arena, and is justifiably viewed as a vile person. This will not help our cause.

----------


## FrankRep

> This is terrible, terrible news. Ann Coulter is the Howard Stern of the political talking-head arena, and is justifiably viewed as a vile person. This will not help our cause.


Hopefully some neocons will start looking in our direction and learn something.

----------


## Pennsylvania

I'd hit it.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I'd hit it.


LOL!

TWICE!

That Turkey Neck is there for a reason~

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Ann Coulter is a mannnnnnnn baby

----------


## Kludge



----------


## qh4dotcom

The host Greg Gutfield said Ron Paul would be in his 80s in 2012. Sorry, he'll be 77.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

You'd think a tranny would be more liberal.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Yeah - she's said that before; she agrees with him on everything except for foreign policy.

----------


## Mort

She probably agrees with him on everything but realizes she would lose legions of followers if she became anti-war.

----------


## blocks

> She probably agrees with him on everything but realizes she would lose legions of followers if she became anti-war.


The pro preemptive-war conservatives are the only bloc keeping her on her pedestal.

----------


## jmlfod87

she's just trying to sell books. she knows ron paul voters have money to spend (see money bombs 11/5 and 12/16) and wants to get us to buy her books.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Anyone close to Ron or his contacts so we can at least show him this so it gives him encouragement to run in 2012? If the bigwigs in the party establishment like Coulter are willing to embrace him and take him seriously this time around, I think he might go for it.

----------


## Kotin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD0oF9izT00


around 6:00

----------


## dannno

> Ann Coulter said she agrees with him on everything except foreign policy. Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul.


What a moron, does she suddenly think that foreign policy won't matter after the Iraq war?

----------


## torchbearer

> What a moron, does she suddenly think that foreign policy won't matter after the Iraq war?


Its not the policy really, its the war. it's a "republican war". to say its wrong would be anti-partisan.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> During the primaries she said something like " I agree with him on everything except foreign policy and I am starting to think that if I listen to him too much I might find out he's right about that too."


Yeah, I remember that.  It was great.

----------


## Austin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD0oF9izT00#t=5m57s

timestamped from Kotin.

Oh, and Ron Paul will be 77 not in his 80's.

----------


## dr. hfn

Coulter=psycho...i think?

----------


## Freedom 4 all

> Coulter has said before she liked Ron Paul, especially on domestic policy.  This is nothing new.
> 
> I recall her saying at a book signing once that she doesn't listen to Ron Paul or Pat Buchanan for too long on foreign policy because they're so convincing.
> 
> In addition, Coulter has a pretty personal reason for being pissed about 9/11, her friend Barbara Olson was on one of the planes.


If I could find a truly CONVINCING reason to become a neocon or socialist I would.  Shunning things you disagree with for being convincing is insanity.

----------


## Lucille

> The host Greg Gutfield said Ron Paul would be in his 80s in 2012. Sorry, he'll be 77.


After that Ann said, "We'll need to find another Ron Paul."

Bill was cross-talking and he was all, "Which means 33 in libertarian years."

Ha!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Coulter is mostly a douche bag without question but the fact that these talking heads are waking up and realizing that maybe Ron Paul was right and continues to be right is a miracle. While it is not an earth shattering endorsement it still shows that we made a real difference and people are not only paying attention but they have now stopped laughing.

On a side note, Red Eye is NOT a libertarian minded show OR a friend of this movement. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5so3cWCTjH4 You can check out that link to see the smear job they did on the Rally for the Republic.

----------


## Kludge

> On a side note, Red Eye is NOT a libertarian minded show OR a friend of this movement. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5so3cWCTjH4 You can check out that link to see the smear job they did on the Rally for the Republic.


Lol

----------


## anaconda

What Ann Coulter says is believed by many Fox viewers. Unfortunately, if RP got too popular she would turn on him in a heartbeat, in keeping with her military/industrial/media complex marching orders (i.e. the hand that feeds her and supplies her cigarettes and white wine).

----------


## Nate K

> Lol


Ron Paul to Levy:  "I don't think about that *laughs*"

lmao!

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## mediahasyou

Wow, this is the same amount of blowback Glenn Beck initially got from this movement.

----------


## paulitics

> She is a BITCH, I don't give a $#@! if she votes for Ron Paul, but she better not be speaking at any, ANY rallies.


   She gained my respect by refusing to endorse McCain.   She is a little annoying, but she has balls.  America is so turned over its head right now, you may have people from different sides of the political spectrum come together.  The neocons might swing over to the liberals (which I predict).  You may have people like Ted Nugent, and Ann Coulter come over here.  Maybe the gun issue is more important to them.   Maybe the constitution will be more important to them, and they will WAKE up and be great patriots.

----------


## 2young2vote

What she said right there is exactly why i think Ron didn't do as well as he could have- he is anti Iraq war and a non-interventionist..i seriously think he could have gotten it if he had been pro war.  Really, i cant remember a single instance where the Neocons running against him argued with him on domestic policy-probably because they wanted to be percieved as truly conservative when they really aren't.

----------


## Number19

> I am not sure what the big deal is here.  Is what Ann Coulter says important?...


Yes!!!

This thread is Ron Paul Grassroots Central, so I have to assume that almost everyone is a Ron Paul supporter. So I ask, do you think we will make one iota of difference without winning over the general population? Ann Coulter has a large conservative following, so yes, it is very noteworthy when we begin winning over those people in the news media that the sheeple listen to to.

----------


## paulitics

> Wow, this is the same amount of blowback Glenn Beck initially got from this movement.


 He can't be trusted in a crisis, and is duplicitious on civil liberties, while claiming to be a libertarian.   He several times mad fun of RP and his supporters, and even had a bashfest on one of his friend's radio show.   He is among the most appaling when it comes to foreign policy, and wants to bomb Iran into oblivion. 

Coulter is polarising and obnoxious, but at least you know where she stands.   She calls a spade a spade.  She is also less of a neocon on foreign policy.

----------


## nodope0695

> Ann Coulter said she agrees with him on everything except foreign policy.* Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul*.


What on earth makes Ann think the war will be over?  This was a war created to NEVER END!  It's sole purpose was to dominate the middle east, generate blind nationalism at home, and keep the people in a state of fear - all the while making defense contractors rich, bankers richer, and politicians more powerful.  All with the ultimate purpose of taking away our freedoms and centralizing power in Washington...just look what has come of this "war" so far.  I'm speaking generally, but thats the way I see it in a nutshell.

Ann, you're too late.  I'm with Ron when he claims that our foreign policy is central to the troubles facing our nation.  Its bandrupted out country just has Ron said it would.  Everybody is scrambling for a cause - well there it is:  illegal war, and greed.

----------


## nodope0695

> I think the predictions Dr Paul made about the economy he is slowly gaining credibility. I expect more "pundits" to get the message, Dr. Paul is already doing more interviews then other Republican presidential candidates. As this war drags on and the economy continues to slump it will lead to people to more closely scrutinize our overseas spending, which will also lead to support for Dr. Paul. As a matter of fact, when discussing the issue of economic policy with others, I would make it a point to tie in our spending with no ROI with our current foreign policy. Maybe leave "blow back" after they start to really agree.


Hell, even Sean Hannity was parroting Ron a couple of days ago on his radio show....damn straight Paul's views are gaining credibility!  Its because he was right all along!!  He's been right for 30 years!!

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> She is a little annoying, but she has balls.


I always suspected she was a dude.

----------


## Young Paleocon

Foreign policy will be just as polarizing in the future as it is now, the Republican hawks will tout intervention in the name of national security and the liberal hawks will support it in the name of do-goodery and their belief that every downtrodden people around the world is underneath their exterior a middle class American (to paraphrase Michael Scheuer).

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> She is a little annoying, but she has balls.





> I always suspected she was a dude.


Aw, you beat me to it.

----------


## Zera

Getting an endorsement from Ann Coulter is not what we want.

----------


## ShannonOBrien

Is this as bizarre to everyone else as it is to me? I mean that people are starting to side more with him and his positions. Or are we just noticing it more? I remember one of my friends and I getting into a huge argument and he hated Ron Paul. Today I saw him post the speech Ron Paul gave on the house floor about the Gaza attacks. He titled his post, "How many times does Ron Paul have to explain blowback before people actually start to listen?"

----------


## itshappening

someone young and energetic like Johnson would be perfect in 2012 FOR us...

----------


## raystone

I've watched it again, and I'm still in shock.    Yes, she's an waifish, attention whore with an adam's apple that wears a black cocktail dress to any interview, day or night.   
She still has the majority of the neocon audience, plus she relies on them for her book sales.
She wouldn't say Ron Paul for '12 unless she had put some thought into it and especially how to back it up.   She's definitely bounced this public recommendation for Ron Paul off some other big name talking heads recently and there was agreement.
The message of spending reduction is the one thing that most neocons and constitutionalists can agree on.  As other posters have stated, it's hitting home with the neocons.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Getting an endorsement from Ann Coulter is not what we want.


Yes, let's shun people that have the power to help get our man into office and bring some freedom back to the country 

We need all the votes and support we can get for Ron or a guy like Ron. Don't discriminate....I'll take anything that helps get Ron support. I don't care who it's from....the endorsement isn't gonna matter when he's in office. He won't be pushing policies of his endorsers. Seriously, don't be foolish.

Fact of the matter is this IS what we want. We want people to realize Ron and his message of freedom is right. We want them to come around.

----------


## Kotin

> Yes, let's shun people that have the power to help get our man into office and bring some freedom back to the country 
> 
> We need all the votes and support we can get for Ron or a guy like Ron. Don't discriminate....I'll take anything that helps get Ron support. I don't care who it's from....the endorsement isn't gonna matter when he's in office. He won't be pushing policies of his endorsers. Seriously, don't be foolish.


+1

----------


## RevolutionSD

> On Red Eye (about 25 minutes in...sorry don't have a way of recording it) which is on Fox News @3:00am, Ann Coulter said she agrees with him on everything except foreign policy. Since the war would be over she says that she'd root for Ron Paul. 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing 
> 
> UPDATE: Great! Fox Posted the video, here's the link. It's at the point with 45 seconds left . If the host, Greg Gutfield, didn't laugh like a jackass...it would have been better.http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.h...istId=playlist
> 
> UPDATE II: via Kotin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD0oF9izT00#t=5m50s @5:50


The war is such a huge key issue, the fact that she doesn't agree with him on it speaks volumes. F Man Coulter!

----------


## Natalie

Here is a link to a vid I mentioned in the other Coulter thread.  She says about the 9/11 widows, "I've never seen people enjoying their husbands death so much"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YyjrhvmDM8

----------


## RevolutionSD

The interviewer is also a putz. He claims Ron Paul will be in his 80's by 2012. I believe RP is now 73. 73+3= 76. What a douchebag.

----------


## Knightskye

http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.h...4c804a116d1713

Just in case no one posted it already, even though they probably did.

*EDIT:*  Apparently, you can't watch the last two minutes, which seems to be where her alleged Ron Paul comments are.

Any of you guys have any luck, or is this FOX not wanting people to see the slightest bit of praise of Ron Paul?

----------


## Flirple

She's playing you guys. She is master media manipulator and knows how to get your attention.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> She's playing you guys. She is master media manipulator and knows how to get your attention.


How is she playing anyone? First and foremost, she's not running for office or anything. What does she need our support or approval for? It doesn't benefit her/it to "suck up." Secondly, she just plugged Ron Paul. She's got so many nutty loyalists, big "conservative" connections....hell I think she did us a lot of good there....if she's "playing" us maybe she should do so more often. 

"She's not holy how dare she speak his name!" I think you guys are bat$#@!...she plugged Ron, she's from the establishment, and that's a help here. I'll take that for what it's worth and hope more people that shunned him last time follow suit.

----------


## jcarcinogen

Who the hell is she but a self appointed antagonist? She has no clout but what the media has given her.

----------


## misterx

> How is she playing anyone? First and foremost, she's not running for office or anything. What does she need our support or approval for? It doesn't benefit her/it to "suck up." Secondly, she just plugged Ron Paul. She's got so many nutty loyalists, big "conservative" connections....hell I think she did us a lot of good there....if she's "playing" us maybe she should do so more often. 
> 
> "She's not holy how dare she speak his name!" I think you guys are bat$#@!...she plugged Ron, she's from the establishment, and that's a help here. I'll take that for what it's worth and hope more people that shunned him last time follow suit.


 Exactly, we need all the help we can get. The establishment doesn't care about ideology, only about winning. If they can be convinced that limited government is a winning platform, then they will support Ron Paul candidates. Regardless of what you may think of her, Ann Coulter is quite influential, and can be of use to us.

----------


## Bryan

> How is she playing anyone? First and foremost, she's not running for office or anything. What does she need our support or approval for?


Well, she did just come out with a new book.  

But really, I do see this as a good thing, but we'll see how things develop- this is just one data point. That said, if we offered some positive reinforcement at appropriate times in the future it wouldn't be the first time for us to do so...

----------


## jcarcinogen

Wow, a book. She writes one like every 6 months for the warmongers to buy up.

----------


## Knightskye

When she heard his age, I think she said, "We need a new Ron Paul."

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> When she heard his age, I think she said, "We need a new Ron Paul."


Yes....that's assuming he was 80 (which isn't true.) But to even hear those words come from her mouth is incredibly surprising.

----------


## tremendoustie

I don't think she's for personal freedom. I'm pretty she's in favor of the patriot act, etc, as well as laws to enforce morality -- you know, against gambling, drugs, etc.

Nice props, hopefully it will get people thinking, but I don't think she's even close to any ally of ours. Basically, all she agrees with is small government economically (as if that were possible with our foreign policy). And, I don't think she criticizes Rs when they promote big government, so she's not even consistent on that point ...

----------


## Chieftain1776

Nice to see the thread take off like this. I would just say it's great for us within the Republican tent. To keep things in perspective though she did support Duncan Hunter all out and that didn't do Hunter much good. 

Overall it's a good sign that if someone like Ann Coulter (who was willing to go after John McCain) but doesn't go after Ron Paul (and even endorses him) it gives us some cover on the war issue with what passes as the "Right" these days. 

Overall: Good Stuff.

----------


## Chieftain1776

Oh and as to motivation.  Unlike others in Republican tent: *We Read*. So while her beliefs about Ron Paul's domestic agenda I believe are genuine... I think it doesn't hurt that RP supporters actually think through issues, are activists, and _buy books_.

----------


## robert4rp08

It's damn near impossible to convince a status quo Republican that we should pursue a non-interventionist foreign policy.  What's funny is that the candidates they support might be 'strong' on foreign policy, but extremely weak on domestic policy... yet we're the nutters when everyone should know that without a strong economy ANY country is toast.

----------


## speciallyblend

the republicans and all these pundits have better start  kissing more AZZ, then there might a be a chance for forgiveness!!!

----------


## robert4rp08

> the republicans and all these pundits have better start  kissing more AZZ, then there might a be a chance for forgiveness!!!


Perhaps we should start getting "Ron Paul 2012 Because He Was Right" t-shirts printed

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Perhaps we should start getting "Ron Paul 2012 Because He Was Right" t-shirts printed


Clever! I like that!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Perhaps we should start getting "Ron Paul 2012 Because He Was Right" t-shirts printed


well you know what,maybe we should. We have ordered sublimation equipment. hmmmmmmm just might have to!

----------


## reduen

That is all this is....

----------


## Jodi's mom

> Great! Fox Posted the video, here's the link. It's at the point with 45 seconds *left* . If the host, Greg Gutfield, didn't laugh like a jackass...it would have been better.


How else do jackasses laugh?

----------


## Jodi's mom

> Perhaps we should start getting "Ron Paul 2012 Because He Was Right" t-shirts printed


Excellent idea!!!  Get 'er started!!!  I'll buy at least a dozen!!

----------


## Flirple

> How is she playing anyone? First and foremost, she's not running for office or anything. What does she need our support or approval for? It doesn't benefit her/it to "suck up." Secondly, she just plugged Ron Paul. She's got so many nutty loyalists, big "conservative" connections....hell I think she did us a lot of good there....if she's "playing" us maybe she should do so more often. 
> 
> "She's not holy how dare she speak his name!" I think you guys are bat$#@!...she plugged Ron, she's from the establishment, and that's a help here. I'll take that for what it's worth and hope more people that shunned him last time follow suit.


I'm not disagreeing with you. Just as long as everyone realizes her motives (to be the topic of media conversation and sell books). I didn't say that it was a bad thing. She has said similar (stipulated) positive statements a few other times going all the way back to the Ames Straw Poll. Likewise, Rush Limbaugh has chose to just ignore Ron rather than mock or misrepresent him like someone such as Hannity has.

Just don't think she is a recent convert or anything. Let her make off-the-cuff statements like this. It gives some of the neocons an excuse to let down their guards a little bit about their repulsion of Ron Paul.

We can use each other for personal gain. Just as long as everyone involved realizes they are being used.

----------


## libertarian4321

> Ann Coulter endorses Ron Paul for 2012!!!


Seeing "Ann Coulter" mentioned with Ron Paul makes me want to vomit.

Well, actually any mention of Ann Coulter makes me want to vomit.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Seeing "Ann Coulter" mentioned with Ron Paul makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Well, actually any mention of Ann Coulter makes me want to vomit.


Coming from the person who supported the man we are about to put in office....

No...I'll never forget that you supported Obama.

----------


## Athan

*grabs head*

I'm so confused!!!

----------


## Bman

> Seeing "Ann Coulter" mentioned with Ron Paul makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Well, actually any mention of Ann Coulter makes me want to vomit.


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## emazur

Just found this Coulter parody from SNL:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/0..._n_158849.html
Even though I've never watched Coulter, I know the reputation and thought this was pretty funny.
_Host: What about Katrina?
Coulter: Sure, it was bad, but we don't know how many hurricanes Bush prevented_

----------

